# What do you light your Cigars with?



## jrwingate6 (Mar 3, 2009)

Exactly what the title says. Also if you use a butane lighter include the brand.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Lotus L910 torch. Love it.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

100 dollar bills, aged 20 years in Spanish Burlwood from the 18th Century!


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Nibo triple flame torch or Colibri torch depending on where I am. A stick match if I get nostalgic.


----------



## wolfman (Nov 19, 2008)

zippo torch


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Wooden matches preferred. If unavailable, a bic butane disposable lighter (yeah, cheap). If windy, a zippo (pipe) lighter.

Rarely a torch, unless in a big rush. I find those burn too hot and often make for a sour smoke.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

wooden matches if readily available and smoking inside, a bic otherwise.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I light all my cigars with fire.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The *ONLY* correct way to light a cigar in the Americas is to hold the foot against the red-hot exhaust manifold of a 1946 Allis Chalmers tractor until it ignites... All other methods are incorrect. In Europe and Asia they do it different...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I use a magnifying glass.

(But I can only smoke on sunny days.)


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Wooden cigar matches :thumb:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Vector non torch.


----------



## Stroble_Cigars (Feb 27, 2009)

A lot of the time I'll use matches, but I've been finding I lean more towards my lighter now.

On a side note: Buddha024, if you haven't picked one up yet, send me an email: [email protected] and I'll see if I can get you hooked up.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

I use a lighter my parents gave to as a Christmas present years ago. It is a butane non-torch. 

I'm not young and dad is pushing 80. The lighter is one of my most prized posessions.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

During the winter months I usually pull a burning log out of the woodburner and use it. But during the warmer months I use wooden matches when out of the wind and my trusty Blazer torch when out in the wind and for touch ups.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

a butane torch lighter no name had it a year and no probs so far


----------



## Mitchell (Mar 2, 2009)

Bic


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

S.T Dupont Gatsby and Line 2. Also Lotus.


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

Ronson JetLite with Ronson or Xikar butane, or wooden matches.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

have a cheap ronson lighter
xikar executive lighter
and some long matches i got from cuba


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have used just about every type of lighter but am now a convert of the Ronson with Vector or at the very lest 5X butane. I am a huge believer in cedar strips to light my cigar when they are available,,nothing smokes better than cedar strips.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I use a Lotus 27 dual torch, it is great!



Mine has a brushed stainless finish though.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Xikar soft flame, Xikar Torch, Zippo Blue, Z-Plus, El Cheapo Torch, I almost always have this lighters all with me or close. Don't have to fill them up as often LOL


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Ronson Jetlite using Ronson lighter fluid. Go down to Walmart and buy yourself one for under $5 and you will never look back.


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

I use matchsticks, but recently got a zippo lighter as a gift. Decided to swap out the fluid mechanism with a z-plus butane insert. Now I will be using a blue flame...


----------



## JP_26 (Dec 29, 2008)

Usually a bic. Sometimes matches.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Colibri (Firebird, I believe) torch lighter and the free matches you get from CI as a backup.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

dunhill rollagas and dupont gatsby and line 1. I have two dunhills and 5 duponts (I went crazy a decade ago


----------



## Kasubot (Mar 5, 2009)

Usually matches, if its windy ill light right in the doorway then head out to smoke before anyone complains of smells. Sometimes i use a bic instead, Im to cheap to go buy a nice lighter.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

This thing; I think it's German.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

For years I flogged a $3 buttburning cracklighter. When it finally gave up the ghost after 12 years I busted out some coin for;

An Il Corona butane torch with Vector 5X fuel for toasting, if I am out and about. 
Really well made with a thumbwheel flame adjustment. When I got it the lid was sort of in the way, but I was able to persuade it on over. Now it is the bomb! A blind rabbit could get this lighter going on the first try 50 out of 50 times.... in his sleep!

I ended up with a windproof Xicar soft flame butte burner that is turning out to be great for touchups.

If I am lurking in my cave I use cedar strips. Especially nice when your nubile-topless-slave girl holds them for you.









Thus endith the spew.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Colibri torch type with the cutter on back and wooden matches when at home


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Wooden matches,

Or my windproof zippo if I want to look cool. Haha.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

$3 Ronson Torch I got at Wally World.. its a champ... I get Lotus Butane at Tinderbox for $3 a can...

In the desert I got a refillable disposable $2 torch I picked up at Tinderbox right before I left when I picked up two humipacks for my stogies that I wanted to bring with me. This lighter is about shot and I call it my trick lighter now because its tricky to get to work but its still works.. barely...


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Colibri single flame torch. Works fine with me...:thumb:


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Depends how much time i've got, if I'm not in a hurry Ill use matches, but if I wan it quick, Ill use xikar trezo.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

If I dno't have my colibri with me, then whatever is handy.


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

Colibri till it broke.............now a bic that has lasted longer than my Colibri did.


----------



## Sunshine86 (Jan 21, 2009)

I've got a beat-to-hell Colibri Quantum torch that I've had since I started smoking. It's not much to look at but a steady diet of good-quality butane and thorough cleaning between fills has kept it going strong.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I use flint.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I've acquired a small collection of lighters, both torch and soft flame.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Majority of the time, the PB207 torch.


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

In my man cave, wood matches. :behindsofa:

If I'm out and about, or outside, one of 3 cheap $5 gas station torches I have lying around.

I keep 1 in the car, 1 on the porch, and 1 in the pouch on the back of my 4 finger leather case.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Only the finest....Benjamins


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

Blazer PB 207--with Vector butane.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Xikar Executive or a RP Triple Flame.


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

Dupont Extend, my davidoff lighter or plain long matches


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

I use butane creme broullee torch from tj maxx, 19.99 and its never failed me although its kind of bulky for the car.

David


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

When its not too windy I use wood matches.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I use wood matches or my xikar trezo lighter that I got as a birthday
gift from wlandman and his girlfriend


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I use my Colibri butane Cigar Lighter, the one with the cigar punch that slides out from the bottom. -John


----------



## Universal Tobacco (Apr 1, 2009)

When I am home, I use my Alec Bradley Table top Burner. When I am out, I use my Xikar Trezo


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

At home I use cedar strips, out and about i use a Nibo 3 burner w/nibo fuel works 9 times out of 10 on the first try.


----------



## AznDragon533 (Mar 27, 2009)

a cheap lighter/cigar cutter  off ebay, DONT EVER BUY IT


----------



## jerseysmoker (Mar 3, 2009)

tourch lighter the only way to go


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I use this torch that I got off of dealextreme.com. I remember another forum member recommend it so that's why I bought it.

I gotta say, it's pretty decent, holds a ton of fuel, and has been reliable so far. You can't beat $2.78 with free shipping.


























DealExtreme: $2.78 Jet 1300-C Butane Lighter


----------



## phalynx (Jul 18, 2009)

Cheap butane torch.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

This.....

and this (won it at a cigar event).....


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Ronson torch have 3 of them and all work great. Refill with ronson butane and no problems. When I travel I just bring a bic, for I can get it through with my carry on


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Outside, & on the golf course.... Ronson Jet Lite

Inside, or @ an event.... Xikar EX

As soon as I can find a single flame torch that puts out a better flame than the Ronson, I'll upgrade... I just can't find one that does! The cheapo $4 Ronson whoops em all!!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Aside from the two I pic'ed above, I have a tub of no-names and non-working lighters that I use scarcely or not at all. I hate to throw any of them away.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> As soon as I can find a single flame torch that puts out a better flame than the Ronson, I'll upgrade... I just can't find one that does! The cheapo $4 Ronson whoops em all!!!


dupond xtend is the best lighter i have ever owned... its a single flame... although i own a few other lighters i doubt i will ever buy another... try it... only drawback is the price...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> dupond xtend is the best lighter i have ever owned... its a single flame... although i own a few other lighters i doubt i will ever buy another... try it... only drawback is the price...


I actually looked @ a few of those. The Opus X one is sweet!!! I'm just not a fan of the style. _I know...I know..._ _I got a problem!:lol:_

Price is not that much of an issue, as long as were not talking standard S.T. Dupont prices or anything. YOWZERS!!!:happy:

If I had my choice I'd get the Dupont Liberte' torch... Doubt it'll happen, @ about *$1,300!!!!!*... It's a bit out of my price range.:lol:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Dunno what Colibri model this is but I love it, even has a foldout punch cutter on the bottom. Got it on sale somewhere for around 25 bones, great investment.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Ronson Jetlite, found out about them here and will most likely use them until I die.


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

I prefer regular flames. I loved my Dupont Ligne 2 but I lost it! I'll use torches outdoors when there is a strong wind. Those Dunhill cedar matches are nice. They add a nice flavor at light up and they seem to make the lighting process more nostalgic for me.


----------



## Mustard (Jan 31, 2008)

Blazer PB-207


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ronson - Jet Lite


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nibo triple for toasting. Bic, or matches for lighting.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

only one lighter is worthy to light my gars my st dupont xtend. well also because I don't have any other lighter.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

YouTube - Xikar Trezo & Cigar << Click


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a nibo royal 44 but prefer my ronson jetlite. I also bought a vector thundra (perdomo table lighter) but haven't used it yet...


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Works great. A Vertigo Razor made by Lotus.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a Nibo triple flame that I use alot. But I do go back to my Single flame colibri quite a bit


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

I have xikar enigma lighters and Blazer torches..... they get the job done.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a gold dupont I bought in Paris years back that I use every so often. Otherwise I use an old colibri that has to be going on 15 yrs and always lights up on the first click. 

Whatever I use its always butane fueled. Zippo's or anything that uses lighter fluid noticably taint the cigar.

MrR


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I got this old boy from my grandpappy. Honestly, I think I might have started smoking cigars just so I could use it!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

fire


----------



## pedweld (May 23, 2009)

This is a great table lighter becuause you can light the flame and your hands are free to concentrate on your cigar.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

What happened to your cigar?


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

That is some serious fire you got there, caveman!



GlockG23 said:


> I use wood matches or my xikar trezo lighter that I got as a birthday
> gift from wlandman and his girlfriend


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

I use a torch I got on C-Bid for very cheap and matches because I lose the lighter once a week. The store by my house gives me free matches and its within walking distance.

I would like a nice expencive Xikar but anytime I have the money to spend 40-150.00 on a lighter, I usually choose cigars instead.


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

Will use Cedar strips at times, getting low on these.... Around the house I'll use a Prometheus Churchill (Flint) soft flame, Or one of my Prometheus Travelers.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Stinkdyr said:


> I got this old boy from my grandpappy. Honestly, I think I might have started smoking cigars just so I could use it!


That's good shizzle Stink!!! I'm a sentimental sucker...

That's an old Dunhill yes???


----------



## Fro (Jul 13, 2009)

I use a Vertigo dual flame butane lighter, I love the thing!


----------



## pedweld (May 23, 2009)

eljimmy said:


> What happened to your cigar?


Its a RP Edge. The edge of the foot was damaged when I removed the band.

Great smoke although it did look ugly in the picture.


----------



## Walking Stick (Sep 1, 2009)

I use a little pocket soldering torch made by Solder-It. It burns cooler than most torches and works great. It's perfect for me because you can lock the flame and set it down like a table lighter which is a must for one-armed SOBs such as I am. Those triple flames are sweet though.


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

Walking Stick said:


> I use a little pocket soldering torch made by Solder-It. It burns cooler than most torches and works great. It's perfect for me because you can lock the flame and set it down like a table lighter which is a must for one-armed SOBs such as I am. Those triple flames are sweet though.


 Went to their site, love the little butane lighter powered torch.

Heavy Duty Micro-Jet


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I use my Ronson Jet-Lite, or if I accidentally forget it I use good ol wood matches.


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

Now using a Ronson.
See the whole thread about these $2.94 beauts

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...iews/180256-ronson-jetlite-torch-lighter.html


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Pssssh. You guys and your fancy hundred-dollar torches and table-lighters... I usually use matches, BUT... sometimes after going to the mall with my girl for hours at a time I need to re-gain my masculinity.

And yes, I really do use this. It works great! and it only cost me 20 bucks. MAP ftw!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I always use the free box of matches I get from my local B&M...


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Home: Perdomo Table Top Torch Lighter
Out and About: Xikar FlintFire II


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

A Pro-Iroda Turbo-Lite. Never fails.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

If anyone wants some cedar strips, let me know. I have a ton of them from a felled cedar tree on my property.


----------



## smoothdraw475 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have an expensive Colibri dual jet lighter but half the time it doesn't work properly. I use a single jet .50 cent light my friend got for me in Iraq a/ Saddam's face on it w/ an x or something. When you flip the lid a red light turns on by his face. Works every time.


----------



## StogieNGolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Use a cheapo 3 torch NIBO 44 with build-in punch. Comes in handy if I forget my dual cutter.:ranger:


----------



## JamesY (Sep 19, 2009)

I use a Colibri. Works fine so far


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Was using a Blue Rhino tripple jet flame and a Ronson Jet-Light. Am getting sick of toasting my thumb with the jet-light, and the Blue Rhino is a piece of junk - takes several attempts to light and one of the flames reaches a different height than the others. Also uses way too much fuel.

Recently got an Xikar Enigma (dual-flame) and like it alot better then the Rhino. Am thinking about a replacement for the Ronson.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

For regular cigars I use either my Colibri or a $10 single jet with built in punch IDK the brand on that one
On sticks I want to enjoy more I use cigar matches.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

eyesack said:


> And yes, I really do use this. It works great! and it only cost me 20 bucks. MAP ftw!


This is now my stand-by. Best lighter EVAR! Never lets me down.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Tinderbox.com - Perdomo Thundra Table Lighter - Gun Metal - Cigar Accessories

Best damn lighter I've ever owned.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

I use a El Chepo triple flame butane lighter, but I keep the actual flame as far from the cigar as possible...I want to toast, not roast!!!:hand:


----------



## loft306 (Oct 4, 2009)

Xikar Element if i have it with me ..........
Matches from the B&M if i got any.....
Mapgas torch is always on the truck!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I usually use Scripto lighters. Sometimes I splurge and purchase a Bic.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

This triple flame works quite well for me.


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

at home micro-torch , 
outside the home Visol (flint ) or corona torch but it has small flame and takes some time lit anything


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

Ronson Jet Lite


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

if your looking for a decent butane jet torch lighter online dealextreme.com has some pretty goods ones for about 3 dollars with free shipping i know hard to beileve but really


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

loft306 said:


> Xikar Element if i have it with me ..........
> Matches from the B&M if i got any.....
> Mapgas torch is always on the truck!


My man!!! ^ This guy knows what's up =P


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

I use a Colibri Enterprise Triple Jet Torch Flame. It works pretty well but it is a gas-guzzler. You can light three cigars with one charge, if you lucky.


----------



## JukkaN (Oct 5, 2009)

Sky torch (copy of the original Blazer model)
Zippo Blu
Xikar Ellipse
Xikar Incline
or
matches


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

Fire 

Haha, but seriously, usually a couple of wood matches, or a Ronson Jet Lite.


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

Matches, piece of cedar, but mainly the ronson jetlite


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

Arge said:


> I use a Colibri Enterprise Triple Jet Torch Flame. It works pretty well but it is a gas-guzzler. You can light three cigars with one charge, if you lucky.


Yea i have that problem with a few of my cheaper 3 flames. It gets really annoying. I threw them in the drawer and kinda stick with the ronson, ever tried one?


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

I used to always use a Xikar triple flame but unless its windy, I just use a Bic. I like the soft flame as opposed to the torch.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

matches, tilt them up so the stick catches, don't try to light the 'gar til the head has burned completely and the stick is burning.....don't know why.


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

In the pocket: Lotus
At home: Vector triple flame table lighter
Want: Xikar for pocket and Tatuaje Lotus table lighter for home.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

lotus L18 got it on sale 35$ at the b&m


----------



## rmrozek (Oct 13, 2009)

Not sure what kind it is, but it's an $8 triple torch from my B&M.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I use a Xikar Incline or a Ronson Jetlight...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A table top Vector I like it very much. While out of the house various colibri and btw as they die and they seem to quickly, well they are heading for the trash and even the ones I bought from JR with their lifetime replacement I still think they go away and never to be purchased again. 

No I am going to read this thread and see what lighters you guy's like. ****ing Colibri!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

smelvis said:


> ****ing Colibri!!


I hear that. Now that my Colibri has some miles on it it rarely lights on the first try and also gobbles down the fuel compared to the Ronsen jet light that slyder was kind enough to send me. It's jet lights all the way now, always keeping an eye out for 'em but have yet to find any for sale locally.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Ronson. I had four but gave two away and those people lost them on the first day.... Now I have two that I try not to handout.


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Pssssh. You guys and your fancy hundred-dollar torches and table-lighters... I usually use matches, BUT... sometimes after going to the mall with my girl for hours at a time I need to re-gain my masculinity.
> 
> And yes, I really do use this. It works great! and it only cost me 20 bucks. MAP ftw!


 Damn...beat me to it! Lights 'em up in a hurry, don't it?:amen:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

After being warned not to, I've lit cigars with zippos a few times, and the fuel taste is not that noticable. Doesn't beat a torch though for cigar lighting.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Butane Table lighter


----------



## Baccy (Aug 16, 2009)

I used to use a butane torch lighter but have found that extra long wooden matches are an elegant solution.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

old4x4 said:


> Damn...beat me to it! Lights 'em up in a hurry, don't it?:amen:


lol Hell Yeah! I actually am starting to think that it's TOO hot, after lighting a few with a regular butane torch. But it is fun! LOL!


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

I use a No Name butane torch for touch ups, and just a cheap bic for primary ignition. Cheaper is better I alway say!!


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## gravy (Jan 17, 2010)

You sound like you really want one of those $100 lighters. Someone should send the poor fella one, it may help with the insecurity.

Also that thing looks like you never enjoy a toast, but rather ruin it with a roast instead.

You guys that go to the mall for hours at a time need to spend some time studying how not to ruin a cigar with a plumbers' torch. hehe

oh well, if your going to ruin sticks with this thing, stick to the cheap cigars, they will save you money during your phase of wasting cigard and saving money on lighters. Ronson jetlite for you?

Leave the classier lights to those who work for the money to buy them and who understand what "qualtiy of life is".

Enough said on this.
=========================


eyesack said:


> Pssssh. You guys and your fancy hundred-dollar torches and table-lighters... I usually use matches, BUT... sometimes after going to the mall with my girl for hours at a time I need to re-gain my masculinity.
> 
> And yes, I really do use this. It works great! and it only cost me 20 bucks. MAP ftw!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Man I love it when people join the forum and contribute helpful insight such as this. Do you need a hug gravy?



gravy said:


> You sound like you really want one of those $100 lighters. Someone should send the poor fella one, it may help with the insecurity.
> 
> Also that thing looks like you never enjoy a toast, but rather ruin it with a roast instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

jadeg001 said:


> Do you need a hug gravy?


A"hug" was not the first thing that came to mind, but I get the point.

Will gravy?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I usually like to get the guy to the left of me really drunk then light him on fire. Once he is really going the hard part is keeping up with him ashe runs irratically around. I find it best to let him run around until he is toasty and drops to the ground 
THEN and only THEN do I get a well light [evenly burning] cigar.

It may sound a little unorthodox but it works. Try it at your next HERF. You'll thank me.
Also, it adds to the flavor of the cigar. Works well with cigars that really don't do it for you. It gives them that extra ......"ZING"


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

Blazer Torch but really want to get me a candle flame lighter and try that.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

gravy = :banplease:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

always use matches


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Swan Vesta long smoking matches. I usually use the 2-3 match technique. Once cherried, I clip the head and puff away!


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Matches but would love to use a torch lighter just low on funds with fiance in law school. Can't wait till I have a sugar momma lol


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I usually like to get the guy to the left of me really drunk then light him on fire. Once he is really going the hard part is keeping up with him ashe runs irratically around. I find it best to let him run around until he is toasty and drops to the ground
> THEN and only THEN do I get a well light [evenly burning] cigar.
> 
> It may sound a little unorthodox but it works. Try it at your next HERF. You'll thank me.
> Also, it adds to the flavor of the cigar. Works well with cigars that really don't do it for you. It gives them that extra ......"ZING"


HAHAHA I don't think your wife would appreciate that, bro! Something tells me if she don't like the smell of our cigars, she won't tlike the smell of smoldering flesh, either.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

gravy said:


> You sound like you really want one of those $100 lighters. Someone should send the poor fella one, it may help with the insecurity.
> 
> Also that thing looks like you never enjoy a toast, but rather ruin it with a roast instead.
> 
> ...


Not about to fight a losing battle here lol. I know how to properly light my cigars, and now, it doesn't involve ruining them, even when using the MAP torch. I hold the cigar about a foot away from the torch and the end just cherries up! FYI, a brother here DID give me a VERY nice lighter, and I use it just about every day now!

Now, you ARE quite right, I have over-toasted a few cheaper sticks perfecting the MAP Torch method, but I am (unbelievable as it may sound), quite proficient at lighting cigars with the MAP now.

As per "quality of life" and "working for the money", I'm right on par for someone my age. I'm 23 years old. When I was 18, I was working 3 jobs, paying my own bills, and going to school. I was also running my own detailing business which I still have (on the back-burner now). When I was 21, I was struck by a car as a pedestrian in my apartment complex, causing permanent pain and damage to my left knee. I also suffer from what my doctor has alluded to and is treating me for as a genetic connective-tissue disorder, from which I am in pain daily from. I'm now back in school full-time, living with my parents.

I'm still in a relationship with my girlfriend of almost 6 years now, and I get to BE THERE for my parents, my mother who has parkinson's, and my father who is getting back surgery at the end of the month. I have a great relationship with my sister, too. I have goals that I put my all towards achieving. I have people that love me and I them. Out of all the crappy things AND good things I deal with in my life, (others know even MORE about me, serious stuff too) I wouldn't have it any other way.

Now tell me, if PERCEPTION isn't the determining factor in "quality of life", then I must need some schooling. PM me if you want, bro. I'll be more than happy to talk with you or let you vent on me all you want. lol, I can't help myself by saying It's aaaalllll gravay! lolol!

*BACK ON TOPIC!*

I light my cigars with a nifty Nibo Effect quad-torch lighter given to me by Mr. Smelvis himself! I also use my bic sometimes lol, and have been experimenting with the whole cedar-splint technique. Not QUITE sure how much cedar one is supposed to use lol, but I went through almost an entire sheet last time!


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

vanvan84 said:


> Matches but would love to use a torch lighter just low on funds with fiance in law school. Can't wait till I have a sugar momma lol


The Ronson Jetlite is for you = $3.00


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Blue Rhino Afterburner from heartfelt. Also liked my blazer z-plus insert but I lost my zippo!:doh:


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Stinkdyr said:


> That is some serious fire you got there, caveman!


I also use the Xikar Trezo. It can be a bit greedy on the butane but it has a great flame which generates good heat. It took a little bit of time to get used to, so if using it for the first time I would recommend a cheaper cigar just in case you incinerate it ! On the other hand, it is great for larger ring gauge cigars.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Zippo Blue. Conditions permitting, cedar strips.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Original Zippo


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ronson Jet Lite


----------



## mykeuva (Sep 16, 2009)

Zippo Contempo, the butane zippo from the 80s I think....


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Usually wood matches, or butane torch. Torch is much quicker and more thorough at lighting, but matches are more fun


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

with fire. 


from a jetline tripple flame torch. :tease:


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

Always butane torches with Vector Butane... 

My first was a Jetline three jet torch from the local B&M. It works great and has a popout punch on the bottom. It's a great backup...

However, I recently picked up a Blazer Spitfire Table Torch which took a bit of practice to toast rather than roast (larger, more powerful flame than a "lighter" on the tabletop version.) but now that I've got it, I love it.

I am, however, hoping to pick up a xikar lighter soon... I love xikar.


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

Colibri Alias butane single torch. Reliable and simply shaped.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

s.t. dupont x-tend


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Matches or my Ronson Torch


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

When I'm out anything that produces fire.

At home, disposable wooden chopsticks. :tinfoil3:About a year ago I told myself I was going to learn to eat with chopsticks. I moved all my silverware to my Moms house and bought 500 pair (1,000) chopsticks. After about a week I think I lost 3 pounds :hungry: and went and retrieved my silverware.

The chopsticks are made from a dense wood which I light with the stove or a lighter and I can light about 20 cigars using just one chopstick.

Dando


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

$100 bills. :thumb:



















(Gameroom cash only)


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Usually with wood matches....sometimes with a butane lightercalled the firebird that was gifted to me


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I bought a dual flame Visol from elighters that sucked ass. Damn thing sputters no matter what I do. I just picked up a cheap Jetline triple torch and it works like a dream. Burns so hot I need to hold the cigar like 6 inches away and the butane seems to last a long time.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I really want to lite a cigar with the backfire flame from an RX-7, I think that'd be so badass.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Anything available. My choice is the Ronson JetLite, but a Bic, somebody elses cigar or matches will do in a pinch.

I've even lit up with the burner from the stove, then ran outside before the wife caught me...LOL :ss


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Prometheus torch, however, lately it's been the Xikar Exodus.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

A witch, preferably burning and stationary, stake is optional. 

Xikar Exodus...if inside
Xikar Element...if outside


----------



## Chris Rex (Aug 12, 2010)

I was debating between the Alec Bradley 'Burner' and one of those huge triple-torch table lights... so I got both. 

Really like the table lighter. 

LOVE the Burner.

The thing has burned for about 1000 hours now without needing a refill, and it gives the best of both worlds... it's a soft flame, but one that is enormous (due to all the tiny jets), smothering, and hard to blow out. :car:

Ok, maybe not 1000 hours... but at least 850 hours. :flock:


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I use a Xikar Plunge jet butane lighter. The trick is keeping the cigar above even the outer faint blue jet of flame to get a lightly and evenly toasted foot without the acrid charred smoke.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Bugatti torch


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm still rolling with trusty ole wooden matches.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow, that all depends on my mood. Here's a picture of my favorites and I have since added a Rocky Patel big 5 torch lighter. (It's awsome!)


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is that big 5 torch Rocky Patel I just go. Real cool.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I was at a cigar shop one time where the owner re-lit his cigar using the zippo flesh torch trick (Its where you take a zippo and flip it open, light it, then touch the wick to cover your finger in burning fluid. youtube "flesh torch" to see it). I've never seen anything that sweet before. It was like seeing johnny storm from the fantastic four light a cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dupont X-Tend but before lighting i cut with a Palio.:smoke2:


----------



## CAO (Oct 5, 2010)

I use a Xikar Ellipse...triple flame butane...amazing lighter!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I used to have a cheapy butane torch lighter, but lost it. For now I've been using a cheap, disposable BIC, which has been rough since I do the majority of my smoking while golfing. I picked up a second torch lighter which is being delivered tomorrow with some smokes. Nothing fancy, Ever Torch something or other. I figure it it's cheap, I won't mind losing/replacing it, which inevitably will happen when a playing partner walks off with it.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I think cigar lighter companies need to adopt the zippo guarantee. Especially for lighters above fifty or sixty dollars. Xikar, Vector, Dupont, Colibri... all those big brands. It seems like they work so well for about a year and then inevitably stop working. Paying a hundred bucks for a colibri quantum should be a guanantee that the workmanship s perfect and if you ever find that it isnt, theyll replace your $100 investment.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

xikar executive, matches, or a cedar strip


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Butane torch with a side of Bic.

Xikar EX + a couple cheepo torches. . . Did I mention that I never leave home without a Bic?

I wish the torch lighters had a larger fuel capacity. Some of them are only good for 2-3 sticks!


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been using my Xikar Exodus exclusively for the last few weeks. It works great. I still like my torch lighters though. Had a Prometheus Titan, but it broke and warranty expired on it. So, I won a Xikar Crossover on C bid. Heard good things about it, hopefully they're all true!


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> I think cigar lighter companies need to adopt the zippo guarantee. Especially for lighters above fifty or sixty dollars. Xikar, Vector, Dupont, Colibri... all those big brands. It seems like they work so well for about a year and then inevitably stop working. Paying a hundred bucks for a colibri quantum should be a guanantee that the workmanship s perfect and if you ever find that it isnt, theyll replace your $100 investment.


I believe that xikar has a lifetime warranty. Just send it in and they send you a new one. Not sure about the other brands though.


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

I really enjoy collecting lighters. It is starting to get as bad as collecting watches. I must say that the lighters are generally cheaper though. Right now I have been using a Xikar Executive Lighter. Inexpensive and works great so far. Next in line would be my Xikar Cross Over. Had some clogging problems but got it straight with some canned air. It was less than 6 months old that is why it is down on the list. I have also just purchased a Bugatti which I have not even used yet. It does put out a pretty good flame. I also have several Colibris most notably a Colibri Cigar Afficianado Edition. It worked great for 6 months and then it bit the dust. No repairing it since Colibri only offers one year warranty. I really hit Cigarbid hard for deals on lighters and ashtrays. Ebay also has some good stores that specialize in mens accessories, cuff links, watches, pens, lighters and lots of Colibri items at really discounted prices.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

getkennard said:


> I believe that xikar has a lifetime warranty. Just send it in and they send you a new one. Not sure about the other brands though.


Hahaha Xikar absolutely does. You quoted one of my first posts here at Puff, I don't even remember writing that. I must not have known about Xikar's policy when I wrote that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> I think cigar lighter companies need to adopt the zippo guarantee. Especially for lighters above fifty or sixty dollars. Xikar, Vector, Dupont, Colibri... all those big brands. It seems like they work so well for about a year and then inevitably stop working. Paying a hundred bucks for a colibri quantum should be a guanantee that the workmanship s perfect and if you ever find that it isnt, theyll replace your $100 investment.


I have a DuPont X-Tend it is guaranteed for life!


----------



## Sonikku (Jul 9, 2011)

First and Foremost: Strike-Anywhere matches from Acme that are extra-long, cedar strips when smoking a regular and I feel like bothering with that, and an unknown red tri-lighter filled with Xikar tri-filtered gas when I'm in the car or elsewhere and matches are not convenient.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tat Face ST Dupont Extend which I love.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

I just yell at them until the end ignites. When that doesn't work though I like to light them from a wooden strip, either cedar or sometimes whatever wood they make coffee stirs from. I was using a triple flame torch but I find that it runs so hot I either have to hold it so far from my cigar that I use a whole resevior of fuel to lite one stick, or it burns the foot and makes the first few inches taste bad.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well in a pinch and I have been driving for a while I will use the exhaust pipe on my pickemup truck! But mostly I use the trusty ronson or my camo zippo that I've put the jet insert in!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I've gone through more Ronsons than I can remember; lose em before they ever malfunction.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

blazer little buddy for everyday use causethe is great and the huge tank lasts a mon or more

dupont xtend for nice occasions


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I toast them with my harbor frieght micro torch an the us my Bic.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

4" candle matches or cheep torch I found on a train


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Cedar spills cut down with razors previously used to shave the thighs of virgins before they roll cigars.

:biggrin1:


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

I prefer matches. But I use a ronson sometimes also


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a xicar plunge I use for fancy events. For around the house, either a walmart special sportsman's lighter, or a regular zippo. There have been frustrating times that I have fired up the acetylene torch. That's what I call windproof!


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

sometimes unbalanced classified balance sheets...


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

About 90% of the time I use a torch lighter and when I don't have that with I'll use matches or a regular disposable lighter.


----------

